# [AE] Filmrolle animieren



## FSGFX (18. August 2004)

Moin!

Ich möchte in After Effects eine Filmrolle animieren.
Es ist nur ein Streifen der von unten nach oben läuft. 
Wie kann ich das am einfachsten realisieren?
Bitte um Hilfe. Danke im Vorraus


----------



## goela (18. August 2004)

Wenn's nur ein einfacher Filmstreifen sein soll, dann musst Du eigentlich nur in Photoshop (o.ä) einen überlangen Filmstreifen erstellen und kannst diesen dann von unten nach oben scrollen lassen.

Wenn's ausgefallener werden soll: Schau hier


----------

